# My furry princess, Neko



## Dracodion (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's pictures of my sweet girl, Neko Amber. I named her Neko, which is Japanese for cat, so in English, her name is Cat lol . She's a vicious little thing, but I love her to bits <3 .


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's so pretty!! I always wanted a cat, too. Besides a dog. Their fur is softer and they can kill pests.  She reminds me of those cats at the Chinese restaurants. It's her name that reminds me. The cat is called "Maneki Neko". That's where she reminded me. Very beautiful.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

She looks vicious!O_O


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

she's gorgeous!


----------

